# What are these "warts" on face?



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

Rescued a baby pigeon and feeding well. Cleaned off a bunch of ticks etc. What are these warts (growths) on head? Multiple small ones on the head and two larger ones in the eye areas. The ears seemed to be swollen up too... Can they be treated?










Ignore the brown crusty bits.. that is Kaytee birdfood... 

Amanda


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Link for the picture of pigeon*

Here is the link:

High resolution so you can see it close up...

http://www.muttshack.org/images/P1240018.JPG

Thank you.

Amanda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Amanda,

Poor little thing...

That looks like it could be pox. Does the bird have any lesions down the throat and what color and consistency is the poop?

There is only supportive care for pox. Good supportive care would include optimum nutrition and probiotics to help with digestion and aid in healing. You should use colloidal silver topically, which is an anti-infectant agent and can dry up the pox lesions, if that is what it is. You can use it safely around eyes and beak as well as around the head.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It looks like pox to me as well. Please follow Treesa's advise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bumping up


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The bump on the eyelid definitely looks like pox to me, but I think there is more than pox going on with this youngster. The bareness and appearance of the area around the lower beak makes me suspect canker as does what appears to be a hugely swollen area around the ear opening. 

Do you have access to a vet? I'd definitely be getting this bird started on a canker drug and probably Enrofloxacin too.

Where are you located? Perhaps we have a member in the area who could provide you with some meds to get started with.

Terry


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Oh boy -- Please help us..*

There are multiple warts on the head as well, and on the other side the eye is almost completely covered with these... 

I am in New Orleans French Quarter (for just a few days) but I have someone willing to learn how to feed her. The treatment has me worried... is this something they can learn too? Anyone here from the group who can help with meds?

Also is this contagious to other birds.. We have a dove in the house (from the last time I visited New Orleans).

Amanda


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Looking for an Avian Vet*

Anyone have references for New Orleans Avian vet?

Thanks

Amanda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MuttShack said:


> There are multiple warts on the head as well, and on the other side the eye is almost completely covered with these...
> 
> I am in New Orleans French Quarter (for just a few days) but I have someone willing to learn how to feed her. The treatment has me worried... is this something they can learn too? Anyone here from the group who can help with meds?
> 
> ...


Pox is very contagious............keep the bird separate.........so you are visitng New Orleans? I don't see any rehabbers on our list from there. The treatment isn't hard to do. If you treat the bird for the Pox, it's just supportive care..........if you're going to treat for Canker, then it's just a matter of putting a pill down the birds throat. We've got to find some medicine first...............let me have look around and see if I can come up with any pigeon fanciers in that area..........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MuttShack said:


> Anyone have references for New Orleans Avian vet?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Amanda


Ok...........there is actually a pigeon racing club in New Orleans. I would expect that you MIGHT be able to contact a member and MAYBE get some meds from them if they have what you need on hand. There's actually a pigeon supply company in Jeanerette, LA that is about 120 miles from you. Here's their contact info if it would help any. 

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/index.html

Here's the info on the club
Club Name : DIXIE RPC 
Club Code : DIX 
Club Secretary : NICHOLAS SICOMO 
City : NEW ORLEANS 
State : LA 
Phone No. : 504-242-6081


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I've got to get off line for a while. I've PM'd a few members and asked for them to come to this thread and tell us what we're looking for...........good luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We have a member in Baton Rouge, Rocky17, she has had lots of experience with this. I don't know if she is able to take this bird, but if she can...will you take the bird to her?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an avian vet for you. He doesn't usually see pigeons but if you will say it is your pigeon, he will be able to examine the bird and prescribe medications. This will not be a free service.l
His clinic number is 504-455-6386 and his name is Dr. Rich. I got his number form the Humane Society in New Orleans. I've got to say that everyone I spoke to was very interested in helping and welcoming.
The other option is Clearwater Wildlife Sancuary...985-892-2500 although my concern is that they will euthanize the bird.
Jefferson Feed and Garden, may have canker medication...504-733-8572.

I have put in a call for Rocky17 and spoke with her sister. Apparently, Rocky worked until AM and is sleeping. I know she will call back.
More help down there than we ever knew.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If the bird is seen by the vet, then the meds shouldn't be a problem as he will prescribe/provide them. 

If we have to find meds, then I would suggest Flagyl (Metronidazole), Spartrix, or Ronidazole for the canker. Keep in mind that the canker med might be able to be found at a pet or fish store in the form of Fish Zole or another brand name. I'm purely guessing that Enrofloxacin would be a good choice for any other issues, and this could be in the form of Ciprofloxacin (human antibiotic).

Hopefully the vet visit will work out and there will be a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any news? I just heard from Rocky17 and she is willing to help if needed.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope this bird can get that canker medicine, that is the first thing I thought of.

Also, it's feathers are a lovely silver colour.


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Please call me...*

Hi,

Things have gotten a whole lot worse. Both eyes are completely covered over, to the point that she cannot see at all. Please call Logan 504 344- 1677 who is taking care of the pigeon.

We are not able to get in touch with Dr. Rich. His office is closed 4thJuly? 

Thank you

Amanda
866-718-1001 Ext 108


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the area code?


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Area Code 504*

Dr. Rich office is closed today.

My number is 866-718-1001 Ext 108.

Amanda


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Progress report on Pidgy*

After going to several GNC's -- all closed today we were able to get the Colloidal silver from the Whole Foods Market.

Several Pet stores later -- no one has fish zole. Tried a couple of pet fish stores but they were either closed or had none in stock. I finally just ordered some through Amazon.com. It will take a few days to get here.

In the meantime I've started Q-Tip swabbing the growths with colloidal silver, holding onto the beak and getting the areas around the eyes -- being careful not to get any in the eye. How soon before we should see any improvement? Should I repeat this hourly, daily?

Love you pigeon people ! ! 

Amanda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Do the colloidal silver at least twice per day .. three times if you can.

Thank you for all your efforts on behalf of this bird! Please do keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Pidgey update*

Logan has taken over full care of pidgey and he is doing such a splendid job. Pidgey has even begun preening! He still has his face covered in "pox" but he is applying the colloidal silver. We are still waiting for the fish zole to arrive. Pidgey does not seem to be in distress, but we can't wait for the pox to go away so he can see. He can peek a little! 

Any other suggestions welcomed!

Amanda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No luck with Dr Rich?


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Fish Zole Treatment Help Please*

The Fish Zole has arrived. The tablets are metronidazole, 250 mg.

I will break it in five to get the 50 mg. How often do I have to administer this?

Thank You.

Amanda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Half way down this link you will find instructions*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/printthread.php?t=5909


----------



## MuttShack (Jul 2, 2008)

*Metronidazole --*

Thanks for the link. It was really helpful.

Amanda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

MuttShack said:


> Thanks for the link. It was really helpful.
> 
> Amanda


Welcome. I hope this little bird makes a complete recovery.


----------

